# The NEW Force Tamper - forum discount



## coffee_omega

The NEW Force Tamper is now available to Coffee Omega

Is an adjustable pressure punch tamper with great consistency

Different variations :

Tamper handle: mushroom or ball

Size: 58mm or 58.35mm or 58.5mm

Base: flat

All forum members will get

*10% OFF*

*
FREE extra Ripple base*

Code: cf10per


----------



## Glenn

Thank you for offering the forum a discount.

Much appreciated


----------



## Deansie26

Hi, just to make you aware that when I'm trying to look at things on your site using my mobile I'get redirected to spam sites.


----------



## coffee_omega

Deansie26 said:


> Hi, just to make you aware that when I'm trying to look at things on your site using my mobile I'get redirected to spam sites.


Thanks for letting us know. Try and use spam blockers on ur computer.


----------



## Glenn

http://www.coffeeomega.co.uk/product/the-force-tamper/

Checked and clean


----------



## Deansie26

No problem just thought I'd say as its not something I see much. I don't use a computer these days at all really, all done through my mobile









Did you look via a computer Glen out of curiosity?


----------



## Glenn

Yes, as I had the same issue with the link redirecting me all over the place.

Alerted Coffee Omega and the problem has disappeared.


----------



## holberg19

coffee_omega said:


> Thanks for letting us know. Try and use spam blockers on ur computer.


You gonna fix it or is it a part of your business?

From Denmark here - i get tons of spam commercials when entering the page where the tamper is.


----------



## johnealey

@coffee_omega

using Glenns link (clean) above if you hover over either of the Vibiemme dual levers (to the right of the tamper page)you get directed to spam sites one of which is persistent "you've won a prize" and won't let you out without right clicking the tab header(15:15 sun 30/04 using MS Edge browser)

John


----------



## Deansie26

They are still definitely hacked at the moment.


----------



## coffee_omega

Just to reassure everyone we did another full diagnostic on the site and it came out clear.

IT person suggested it might be individual devices that don't have enabled blocker or spam blocker. We will look into this on Tuesday


----------



## MildredM

I really want to buy from you, I know you are a good supporter of the forum, but I got a porn site, a vouchers site and another very odd site this time! Using an iPad here. I haven't ever had this problem before! Hope you can crack it on Tuesday.


----------



## Hibbsy

Using the link I got a page saying I have won a prize but just going through google looked OK.


----------



## 4515

Hibbsy said:


> Using the link I got a page saying I have won a prize but just going through google looked OK.


Same here - redirected to some spam quiz when opening from my PC


----------



## coffee_omega

MildredM said:


> I really want to buy from you, I know you are a good supporter of the forum, but I got a porn site, a vouchers site and another very odd site this time! Using an iPad here. I haven't ever had this problem before! Hope you can crack it on Tuesday.


Please email us for the time being, apology for this.

I can assure you out site has not been compromised.


----------



## Glenn

@coffee_omega Worth contacting your host so that they can assist over this weekend.

There is probably cross site scripting happening which may be related to server firmware patches that need to be applied by them.


----------



## coffee_omega

Apology all - the site has been fixed, issue was relating to google redirects.

If you notice any other issues please let us know.


----------



## 4515

@coffee_omega Site working fine now. You may want to review the words in the description. It seems to be written by someone whose first language isn't English and is a bit clumsy. It also refers to the handle as the handler in a few places, most notably it mentions assisting distribution by 'spinning the handler'


----------



## coffee_omega

You are correct done by our colleagues in Japan, currently being edited

Thanks











working dog said:


> @coffee_omega Site working fine now. You may want to review the words in the description. It seems to be written by someone whose first language isn't English and is a bit clumsy. It also refers to the handle as the handler in a few places, most notably it mentions assisting distribution by 'spinning the handler'


----------

